# your favorite arboreal old world tarantulas? i see there are not many in old world.



## silentarantula (Feb 14, 2016)

are the ornamental tarantulas the only popular choice for old world tarantulas? which one would you recommend?

i'm not looking to handling any arboreal Ts. so which would be entertaining/visible ones, not the shy ones?


----------



## obie (Feb 14, 2016)

When you say ornamental I'm assuming your talking about the Poecilotheria family. Their very popular because they seem to be always available. But if you don't want one of those you could go with p irmina which is new world in location but old world traits and looks great. Almost forgot about L violaceopes which is old world and looks good also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## silentarantula (Feb 15, 2016)

obie said:


> But if you don't want one of those you could go with p irmina which is new world in location but old world traits and looks great. Almost forgot about L violaceopes which is old world and looks good also.


thanks. _P. irmina_ look cool, especially they don't have much urticating hair.

_Lampropelma_ does come to my mind.


----------



## micheldied (Feb 15, 2016)

There are quite a few OW arboreals. To me they are more diverse than the NW arboreals (there's Avics, and then there's Psalmopoeus and Taps which are IMO pretty similar).

The OWs are also more attractive, IMO.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## silentarantula (Feb 15, 2016)

micheldied said:


> There are quite a few OW arboreals. To me they are more diverse than the NW arboreals (there's Avics, and then there's Psalmopoeus and Taps which are IMO pretty similar).
> 
> The OWs are also more attractive, IMO.


yeah, i already have NW arboreal/terrestrial in my collection. i also got OW burrower, too. i want diversity of tarantulas and apparently that _Poecilotheria_ (ornamental) are the common choice OW arboreal tarantulas.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

Not many OW's?  I hope your research about tarantulas in general is better than that.

At least 10 genera: Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Lampropelma, Phormingochilus, Orphnaecus, Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma, Encyocratella, Phlogius, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 15, 2016)

I would say 0.1 only (1.0 IMO sucks) _Lampropelma nigerrimum_, class Asian arboreal. Or _Heteroscodra maculata_. 
With that said, save for genus _Psalmopoeus _(seriously, when you own those perfect NW/OW mix who needs other arboreals?_ _) i'm not in love that much with arboreals (no matter if they are NW or OW).

I love OW obligate burrowers and i have a passion for Baboons.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 15, 2016)

If you ask me, there are MORE OW's than NW's in the arboreal section.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 15, 2016)

A quintet of _P. regalis_ were my first OW arboreals, but my favourite pokie is my _P. subfusca_ HL, the patterning is the most striking of all, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan (Feb 15, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Not many OW's?  I hope your research about tarantulas in general is better than that.
> 
> At least 10 genera: Poecilotheria, Omothymus, Lampropelma, Phormingochilus, Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma, Encyocratella, etc.


There, fixed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## silentarantula (Feb 15, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Not many OW's?  I hope your research about tarantulas in general is better than that.
> 
> At least 10 genera: Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Lampropelma, Phormingochilus, Orphnaecus, Heteroscodra, Stromatopelma, Encyocratella, Phlogius, etc.


thank you for a head start with those genera(s).


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

advan said:


> There, fixed it.


 
Last time I saw Steve Nunn here, he had said that there was work being done on describing several Australian arboreals from the rainforests of the NE, in Phlogius and at least one other genus.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## advan (Feb 15, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Last time I saw Steve Nunn here, he had said that there was work being done on describing several Australian arboreals from the rainforests of the NE, in Phlogius and at least one other genus.


I have seen Steve's posts but before they describe any _Phlogius_ they need to resurrect the genus(it is invalid as of now). When they do(presumably) because one or two species of a genus are arboreal, doesn't mean the whole genus should be lumped in as arboreal. Same goes with _Orphnaecus_, only one known arboreal out of 20-30 or so species doesn't mean _Orphnaecus_ should be lumped in either. If we were going to lump, should we consider _Chilobrachys_ arboreal because a few species have been found living arboreal? Because _Hysterocrates gigas_ has been found living 40ft up in trees, do we consider them arboreal?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2016)

arachnidreads said:


> thanks. _P. irmina_ look cool, especially they don't have much urticating hair.


They aren't visible about 95% of the time. Lamp, not much better at least as slings, and young juvies IME.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

advan said:


> I have seen Steve's posts but before they describe any _Phlogius_ they need to resurrect the genus(it is invalid as of now). When they do(presumably) because one or two species of a genus are arboreal, doesn't mean the whole genus should be lumped in as arboreal. Same goes with _Orphnaecus_, only one known arboreal out of 20-30 or so species doesn't mean _Orphnaecus_ should be lumped in either. If we were going to lump, should we consider _Chilobrachys_ arboreal because a few species have been found living arboreal? Because _Hysterocrates gigas_ has been found living 40ft up in trees, do we consider them arboreal?


 
I was simply listing genera that contained arboreal(s), making no claim that the entire genus was arboreal.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## silentarantula (Feb 15, 2016)

i think i might start off with _Poecilotheria_, any recommend species to start; hardy and not too expensive but not too common...

i do have _P. metallica_ in my wishlist but i need more experience with that tarantula and it's expensive.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 15, 2016)

arachnidreads said:


> i think i might start off with _Poecilotheria_, any recommend species to start; hardy and not too expensive but not too common...
> 
> i do have _P. metallica_ in my wishlist but i need more experience with that tarantula and it's expensive.


What fast, arboreal T species have you owned previously? Also, what size T are you looking for? Poki's have a large range of sizes. Metallica are smaller, while others can exceed 7" at times.

The issue with any T even if you don't handle it, is the cage maintenance and of course rehousing. A small sling, even if speedy is manageable generally. An 8" Poki requires a different type of interaction.

Let's not forget medically significant venom w/this genus. It's documented in the medical literature.

Just some things to think about if you go forward w/this genus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2016)

arachnidreads said:


> i think i might start off with _Poecilotheria_, any recommend species to start; hardy and not too expensive but not too common...
> 
> i do have _P. metallica_ in my wishlist but i need more experience with that tarantula and it's expensive.


No poec is a good starting point....poecs are the end point, not the starting point.   All members of the genus require the same care, skill, experience and bites from all the species are medically significant.

You'll get there eventually, it pays to not be in a hurry though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2016)

arachnidreads said:


> i think i might start off with _Poecilotheria_, any recommend species to start; hardy and not too expensive but not too common...
> 
> i do have _P. metallica_ in my wishlist but i need more experience with that tarantula and it's expensive.


You need to do more research, and read bite reports.  This isn't a genus to choose on a whim.  There's a lot more to tarantulas than pretty colors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bryverine (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't wait for the day when the stars align, I feel comfortable enough, and a C. schiodtei is available. What a beauty those girls are!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2016)

Get yourself some psalmos or tappies 1st before diving into poecies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 15, 2016)

I may have forgotten that memo. Poecs were my 3rd species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Feb 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I may have forgotten that memo. Poecs were my 3rd species.


I only had P. irminia, P. cambridgei slings and my AF P. irminia/cambridgei hybrid before I got my poecie. I started out with P. irminia


----------



## Toxoderidae (Feb 16, 2016)

I had one G. Pulchripes and 1. A. Avic when I got my 2 P. Regalis


----------

